# Suggestions on purchasing CNC Router needed



## 2ndserve (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi all,

I am planning on buying a CNC router setup in the very near future and could certainly appreciate any pointers, suggestions, etc the folk here might have before I proceed.

While I plan to use it for a number of purposes as I proceed, my primary motivation for the purchase is to make wooden audio horns such as the one shown in the picture attached. The larger horizontal piece is 3.5" deep and 25" wide so I would need a minimum Z of 4" with a length of over 24".

I don't want anything bigger than 4' X 2' (or close) at the bed as this will be located in my garage where space is available but not unlimited.

I am not CNC literate yet but have a brother and a close friend that have both worked as machinist's and are willing to offer assistance.

I hope to keep expenses near $2K but am able to play up to about $4K before I might rethink this idea. 

I've looked at the Blacktoe 2.0 at BuildyourCnc.com and that certainly looks viable. I have the tools and ability to build a kit and possibly even modify the plans some but am not comfortable with a "from scratch" build. Would that kit make sense? What else might I take a serious look at?

I have enough knowledge to be dangerous but not enough to be comfortable in regards to rigidity, stepper motors, electronics, etc.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

You may want to explore to: Blurry Customs | Home of the IronMan CNC Router they produce very quality CNC products.


----------



## 2ndserve (Jun 5, 2009)

Mark,

thanks for the feedback. Interestingly enough, I took the plunge and purchased the 36 x 24 Ironman the day before you posted your suggestion. 

Having spent good money it was very reassuring to see your recommendation after the purchase.

ALOT of learning ahead but it should be very exciting.


----------

